# Kindles without Covers



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I first got my Kindle 2, I loved how light it was, and how I could sit and read one-handed all day.  I chose to get a Kindle 3 for no good reason, and I didn't like the buttons nearly as well--For me, it wasn't possible to to turn the page one-handed on the Kindle 3.  I was told that a cover such as the official one helped with this, and I liked the idea of a lighted cover anyway, so I bought the "official" lighted cover.  It was okay, but turning pages one-handed wasn't particularly easy with it.  But I left it on my Kindle 3.  I've noticed this past year or so that I read my Kindle less.  Sometimes I didn't read at all, sometimes I would read on my cell phone or even my iPad (which I originally scorned as being too heavy to be a good ereader).  

After being interested in the new $79 Kindle to have something smaller and lighter for travel, I decided to take the cover off my Kindle 3. Putting a new reading light into service figured in also.  I've been reading on it this weekend, and I find it a joy to read.  Much more pleasant than the Kindle with lighted cover.  A bit of this is probably because of the reading light I've started using, but I think most is just the lightness and ease of holding the thing.

If you're using a cover, you might try reading your Kindle Naked.  It may not be your thing, but it may make it much more pleasant to use!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Which light are you using with the naked kindle? I liked reading my kindle naked as well, but need a cover when taking out. The covers do make the kindle much heavier to me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> Which light are you using with the naked kindle? I liked reading my kindle naked as well, but need a cover when taking out. The covers do make the kindle much heavier to me.


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86201.0.html

I liked the light so well I started a thread about it (and bought a second floor version of it).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would love to read my K3 naked! But I use it mostly when I'm out and about and travelling so I always keep it in the cover and it isn't always convenient to take it out. At home I always read my DX naked as I feel much safer with it and just use a slip cover for it when not in use. I'm almost tempted to try out the new Baby Kindle for that reason - not so much to lose if it got damaged! (If we had the SO version here in the UK I think that would swing it for me - cheaper model and ways to make some of the cost back.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm almost tempted to try out the new Baby Kindle for that reason - not so much to lose if it got damaged! (If we had the SO version here in the UK I think that would swing it for me - cheaper model and ways to make some of the cost back.)


Great self-enabling! Those are all the same reasons I assured myself I needed one!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

LOVE the nekkid K3!

And I use a Simple Light on the side hooked into the hinge ports...that thing is light as a feather.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

For as cheap as the kindles are getting I'm starting to think that spending $$$ on a case is not as advantageous as it used to be.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Except when traveling, I always read my K3 naked (poor wording there, huh?).  And from day one, I have read my Kindle two handed, so the page buttons have not been a problem.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

meowzart said:


> For as cheap as the kindles are getting I'm starting to think that spending $$$ on a case is not as advantageous as it used to be.


I know! Now some covers cost as much as a Kindle!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer skins to covers on almost every device outside the iPad 2, and in that case I use both a skin and a smart cover.  If Amazon had built in the magnets that Apple did I might  buy a cover for my new Kindle.  Also, it's an OCD design thing but I hate seeing straps keeping the Kindle into whatever cover it's inside.  To me, it looks cheap.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link, The Hooded Claw.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

HeyDrew said:


> I prefer skins to covers on almost every device outside the iPad 2, and in that case I use both a skin and a smart cover. If Amazon had built in the magnets that Apple did I might buy a cover for my new Kindle. Also, it's an OCD design thing but I hate seeing straps keeping the Kindle into whatever cover it's inside. To me, it looks cheap.


My Cyber-Acoustics fliptop cover doesnt have straps, it has small, silicone corners. Neat, secure, easy to get in or out.


----------



## EdM777 (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought a very nice leather (not faux) case on ebay.  Very inexpensive ($13).  Not too heavy.  Nice tight fit.  Keyboard type.  I hope I don't get in trouble with moderators by telling you the seller was blueangeldirect.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I roll coverless, both with my old K3 and my new $79 Kindle. Light and breezy is the whole point for me, and they seem to hold up just fine to whatever wear and tear I put them through.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a slip cover for protection and I just pull the K3 out. I love that much more than my full M-Edge cover


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that on Amazon's web site for the Kindle there is a photo of a woman on a subway reading the Kindle this way?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

matt youngmark said:


> I roll coverless, both with my old K3 and my new $79 Kindle. Light and breezy is the whole point for me, and they seem to hold up just fine to whatever wear and tear I put them through.


Whew! Arent you livin' on the edge! LOL

Yeah, I mainly have my cover because I put my K3 in my purse alot. And I like having the screen protected around the house with rowdies.

But yeah....light and free and easy....the Kindle of 'the 70's!'


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

For me, the cover is to provide security while carrying my Kindle. I slip it into a pocket on my daypack and the cover protects it from bumps and thumps. If my Kindle never left home, I might do differently. When I got my first Kindle I did use it without a cover for four months but carried it in a cloth bag with a hard cork brace inside.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've just recently started taking it out of the cover to read. I'm thinking about getting a case/sleeve for my purse & reading it naked, but I'm not brave enough to take that plunge yet!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

If you use yours without a cover on it in any way aren't you worried that the kindle will get dammaged in some way, such as something hitting the screen and cracking it.  I am thinking of keeping mine in the cover for transport and removing it from the cover for reading purposes.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> If you use yours without a cover on it in any way aren't you worried that the kindle will get dammaged in some way, such as something hitting the screen and cracking it. I am thinking of keeping mine in the cover for transport and removing it from the cover for reading purposes.


I use a slip cover for that...slide it in and slide it out

I think a regular cover with straps and everything would get annoying


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I think you are right Chad, however I have a cover now not a slip cover and I am attempting to avoid having to buy anything further.  You are right on about the straps, when sliping them out they become a big bother.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I had used the Amazon lighted cover for about nine months, since the day I got it. Then I decided to try reading the Kindle without a cover. For me, it is _much_ more pleasant without the added weight and bulk of the cover. I bought an inexpensive silicone skin on eBay, which gives it the perfect amount of "grip" without adding weight. I think it makes the page-turn buttons easier to use too.
> 
> My Kindle travels in the Amazon lighted cover (or M-Edge Leisure Jacket for beach reading) when I take it out of the house.


What sort of silicone skin did you get? I just got one & find that it makes the buttons harder to press so I'm looking for something else


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> I purchased this one at eBay, which is sized for a Kindle 3 (Keyboard). Mine is black, but I believe there's also one that's clear. The price is $4.95 "or best offer" and it includes a screen protector. The seller accepted my offer of $3.50. As I recall, there are others on eBay that look exactly the same that are priced less (without the screen protector), but I had eBay Bucks about to expire so I went with this one.
> 
> It's rather funny because whoever designed this skin must not use a Kindle regularly. If you look at the listing photo, you may notice that the page forward/back button directional arrows are incorrect. That's no biggie, though. It fits like a glove, with cutouts in all the right places for access to the on/off button and ports. There are two cutouts in the back for the speakers.
> 
> I have read that some people have a problem with cat hair sticking to the silicone skins. I do have a long-haired cat, and that hasn't been a problem for me at all.


Hah, I did notice the arrows, but I can live with that if it's functional--thanks!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> Hah, I did notice the arrows, but I can live with that if it's functional--thanks!


I hope it works as well for you as it does for me!


----------

